# War Wounds!



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ouch! Hope he gets back out to the birds soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ouch - that looks painful! Hope Winter heals quickly and completely


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby!!!!! Glad they were able to just stitch him right up and he is better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is gonna leave scar. Poor boy. That is not Muskrat Love.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh no how awful.....poor baby ! I hope he is feeling better real soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, that's gonna leave a mark. Poor baby, my vet would call the look 'tragic'. And not making fun of it either. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

omg! That looks awful! At first i thought it was red paint! Poor boy, i hope he feels better!<3


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohhhhhh poor guy, that looks pretty painful!! (And yikes... I did not realize muskrats were so rough!) I hope it heals up quickly without getting torn open again, I know sometimes cuts on the face are tricky like that


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor doggy nose :-(


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, that looks so painful!! Poor thing.  Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

He is awake and home. But he has stitches on his nose, in his nose, and on his lip. The vets and techs at the clinic just loved him--all said he was just soooo good natured even for being all chewed up!
Muskrats are nasty business. If you are ever swimming your dog and see one on the bank or swimming near try to get your dog away. They have big sharp teeth and they are willing to use them! Unfortunately this happened in the brush and I couldn't see it until it happened!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad your boy is ok....you might have to change "lookin for pheasants" to "found muskrat"


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch, poor baby, glad he is OK..sending big hugs from the Ohio Crew!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor guy


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh ouches!! Poor thing!! You can tell him that the ladies think scars are sexy!

Glad to hear he's doing okay and is now at home. Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ouch, that poor baby. Give him LOTS of extra spoiling the next few days.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Winter! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh No, or is that Oh Nose. I hope Winter is is feeling well today. I love that he was still checking out cover on the way back to the truck. I can just hear him, " Come on Mom it is just a bloody nose. Let's go get some birds and we'll check it out later."

Holly and Winter (I have a Winter too) in Seattle wish you a quick recovery. We hear a frozen peanut butter Kong make sore noses feel better!!!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is the repair to Winter's nose. No kongs for him as he has sutures in his lip as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just curious, do they boost their rabies vaccination when they get bitten?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No he is well away from his due date for his next shot so they didn't boost it. Maybe if it had been closer to when his booster was due they would have. Just a course of pretty heavy duty antibiotics since they are dirty little creatures and he was in a pretty grubby state when it happened!


----------

